# factory radio removal



## unkkelfester (Mar 28, 2012)

sorry, no manual! anyone help with as how to remove factory radio from 93 altima, works fine, just want to install my old Pioneer. I have wiring, hardware, just no idea how to remove! PLEASE HELP!!!


----------

